# staccare



## sissisam

Ciao
ancora una domanda sul mio testo:

«Il mio è un bel mestiere. Certo è duro, ma una volta che ho finito le nove ore di lavoro *posso staccare completamente *e con tanta soddisfazione.

staccare ? dans le sens cesser le travail ou se couper du travail?

Comment le traduiriez-vous?

merci!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Dans le sens qu'il peut se déconnecter complètement, se relaxer en pensant à autre chose car il est certain d'avoir bien fait son boulot. Enfin, moi je le comprends comme ça


----------



## sissisam

ça donnerait ceci: Bien sûr c'est dur mais une fois mes neuf heures de travail effectuées, je peux me déconnecter complètement de mon travail et avec beaucoup de satisfaction.


----------



## matoupaschat

Une autre façon de dire les choses, vraisemblablement plus proche de la réalité :"J'ai un beau métier. Il est certes dur, mais après mes neuf heures de travail, j'ai complètement fini et j'en suis très content."​


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, *staccare *dal lavoro significa semplicemente finire il proprio turno di lavoro . A che ora stacchi (finisci)? E viceversa *attaccare *significa iniziare il proprio turno di lavoro. Attacco alle ore XYZ.
Spero di essere stato utile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alfa 

Vero. Ma nel contesto dato "staccare completamente" (dopo nove ore di lavoro), significa proprio "staccare mentalmente dall'impegno del lavoro", "staccare la spina" (metaforicamente), "togliere/distogliere completamente la mente dal lavoro".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao A.A. (anche io sono A.A. ), è verissimo quello che dici e i nostri amici francofoni l'hanno colto subito. Cercavo solo uno spunto semplice per suggerire che prima di staccare bisogna attaccare, senza andare OT .


----------



## Anja.Ann

alfaalfa said:


> solo uno spunto  per suggerire che prima di staccare bisogna attaccare, senza andare OT .



 Chiarissimo, A.A.!  Ciao!

P.S.: Bizz, Matou!!!!


----------

